# Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?



## Pizzatoni (12. August 2011)

*Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Hi,

heute habe ich u.a. mein neues CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel für die Front bekommen (Cooler CoolerMaster Master USB 3.0 Panel, 3,5 Zoll - black - Computer Shop - Hardware,) und wollte es natürlich auch gleich einbauen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was das für ein Stecker ist und wo ich den anschließen kann (habe ein MSI P45 Neo3-fr Mainboard)...ist es möglich, dass ich das Teil gar nicht anschließen kann?! (was gäbe es dann noch für Möglichkeiten?)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Groß (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Das müsste der on-bord-USB 3 Anschluss sein oder irre ich mich da???

Und dein Mobo unterstützt doch gar kein USB 3. Wenn du über eine PCIe Erweiterungskarte USB 3.0 hast, musst du mit einem USB 3 Verlängerungskabel, zum hinteren Port am PC gehen und es nach vorne holen. Sprich dein Teil kanst du so vergessen.

Delock Frontpanel 3,5" (8,89cm) 2x USB 3.0 inkl. PCI-Express Karte Schwarz -
oder das hier


----------



## Pizzatoni (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

kann ich das Front-Panel USB 3.0 auch an der PCI Karte anschließen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p684129_Akasa-USB-3-0-PCIe-Extention-Card.html  ?
Dann hätte ich nämlich gleich 4 x USB 3.0


----------



## der_knoben (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Dein MB hat keinen USB3 Pinheader. Auch an die PCIe Karte kannst du es nicht anschließen.
Dieses Panel braucht den 20poligen Pinheader. Den gibt es z.Z. nur bei S1155 Boards.
Beim nächsten CPU/MB/RAM Update kannst du das dann benutzen. Diese PCIex1 Karten für USB3 bringen auch gar nicht die volle Leistung, da die Anbindung zu schwach ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Wenn du im Vorfeld gefragt hättest, dann wäre der Fehlkauf erspart geblieben. Schick es halt zurück oder behalte es für ein späteres Upgrade falls dann der Tower diesen Anschluß nicht bietet


----------



## Pizzatoni (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

hm....da hatte ich leider nicht dran gedacht -.-
also kann ich bei meinem Mainboard gar kein USB 3.0 nachrüsten...das ist ja blöd :/


----------



## der_knoben (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Nur über eine USB3 Karte, die aber halt aufgrund der oftmals nur PCIex1 Anbindung nicht die volle Bandbreite bietet. Außerdem kannst du, wenn du eine Dualslot-Graka hast, keinen weitere PCIe Karte einstecken, da der einzige PCIex1 Slot von der Graka verdeckt wird. Der Rest sind ja alles nur PCI Steckplätze.


----------



## Pizzatoni (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

und eine USB 3.0 Karte für PCI-Steckplätze gibt es nicht? :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Der PCI Bus ist viel zu langsam, und würde den Vorteil deswegen verlieren da die Datenübertragung zu langsam ist. Selbst PCIe 1x wäre zu langsam für den vollen SPeed.


----------



## Pizzatoni (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

schade


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> und eine USB 3.0 Karte für PCI-Steckplätze gibt es nicht? :/


 
Du kannst eine USB 3 Karte für PCIe kaufen.
SHARKOON USB 3.0 Host Controller Card USB-Adapter - PCI Express x1 - 2 Anschlüsse


----------



## der_knoben (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> ...Außerdem kannst du, wenn du eine Dualslot-Graka hast, keinen  weitere PCIe Karte einstecken, da der einzige PCIex1 Slot von der Graka  verdeckt wird. Der Rest sind ja alles nur PCI Steckplätze.



Lesen, meiner.


----------



## Pizzatoni (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

@*quantenslipstream
Sicher, dass ich die Karte auch einbauen kann?  
*


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Da brauchst du doch keinen Quanti für um zu sehen dass du nur einen PCIe-x1 Slot hast welcher ganz offensichtlich verdeckt wird wenn du eine Dualslot Graka benutzt.
Ist deine Karte allerdings wirklich diese:
Bildergalerie: Powercolor HD4850 im Detail abgelichtet - Bildergalerie - 2008/06/Powercolor_HD4850_01.png
Dann passt es auch.


----------



## Pizzatoni (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

die hier ist es: Neue Powercolor-Grafikkarte HD 4850 PCS+ mit GDDR4 - grafikkarte


----------



## der_knoben (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Die ist Dual Slot und damit ist dein PCIex1 Slot weg. Kann man nichts machen. Musst du auf die nächste Aufrüstung warten oder gegen Versandkosten zurückschicken. Würde daher bei dem Preis eher behalten.


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

kann ich die Grafikkarte nicht irgendwie umbauen, dass der eine PCIex1 Anschluss frei wird?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Nein das ist unmöglich, auch würde ich dafür kein anderes Board kaufen. Bei mir liegt USB 3.0 auch erstmal brach. Ohne entsprechnde Hardware bringt es eh nix. Für den Übergang kannst du es ja bei 2.0 anklemmen


----------



## Pizzatoni (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Ok schade...gibt es vllt. einen Adapter mit dem ich meine USB 3.0 Festplatte mit einem eSata-Anschluss verbinden kann?


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

Wenn du zumindest sowas unter die Graka bekommst könntest du die USB 3.0 Karte auch woanders anbringen:
PCIe PCI-E Express x1 Extender Riser Karte Flex Kabel | eBay


----------



## Pizzatoni (20. August 2011)

*AW: Wie schließe ich das CoolerMaster USB 3.0 Panel an?*

ja das sollte reinpassen 
legt man die PCIe Karte dann einfach in auf das Mainboard oder wo soll ich die dann befestigen?


----------

